

Bringing Perl5 to GitHub - kurtable
http://blogs.perl.org/users/jeff_thalhammer1/2013/02/bringing-perl5-to-github.html

======
kablamo
Non code parts of Perl including the perlfaq and some of the Perl community
infrastructure are available on github here for people wanting to do drive by
fixes:

<https://github.com/perl-doc-cats>

Probably this should be more widely known. Unfortunately I _think_ some of
these repos are old forked copies? For example the PAUSE and YAPC repos. I'm
not sure why that is. Its not clearly documented how it all works exactly.

~~~
tantalor
Github ought to support POD.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_Old_Documentation>

~~~
judofyr
They do:
[https://github.com/kraih/mojo/blob/master/lib/Mojolicious/Gu...](https://github.com/kraih/mojo/blob/master/lib/Mojolicious/Guides/Rendering.pod)

------
sneak
Perl people moving the ticketing system for Perl itself from a perl app to a
Ruby app?

I'm surprised, but I can't say it's a downgrade: RT is a beast and is overkill
for 90% of projects. GitHub's issue tracker is just right.

~~~
Terretta
90% of projects are certainly not Perl.

~~~
dubcanada
I think you misread him. He meant that RT (a ticket/issue system in Perl) is
overkill for 90% of projects that use it.

There's no reason to downvote him. His statement was fine.

~~~
Terretta
He's talking about migration of Perl's ticket system (RT) to GitHub Issues.

Fortunately, he did _not_ say RT is overkill for 90% _of projects using it_ ;
that would not be correct. Projects using RT tend to be using it because it's
_not_ overkill for them, they need it.

In fact, I agree with his opinion that RT is likely overkill for 90% of
projects.

My point is that Perl is not among the 90% that RT would be overkill for.

His overall comment's conclusion is mistaken, because for Perl, moving from RT
to GitHub issues _would_ be "a downgrade". GitHub Issues are not "just right"
for a complex project like Perl that actively uses the metadata capabilities
of a ticket tracking system like RT.

